# Shed find



## Barkeep (Jul 12, 2018)

These were posted on another site I'm on and wondering the value. Looks like a Colson, x53, and a good one in the middle! Comments/value/school me on them. Might be able to purchase and don't want to offend. I never turn down a lady!


----------



## kreika (Jul 12, 2018)

Some sweet ladies there. Good luck gettin em!


----------



## gkeep (Jul 12, 2018)

Wow, triple threat/treat!


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 12, 2018)

The red white and blue in the middle has some serious value...


----------



## Barkeep (Jul 12, 2018)

I supremely want it!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 13, 2018)

Very nice, good luck!


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2018)

Nice find!


----------



## jkent (Jul 13, 2018)

Update, Update...........


----------



## Barkeep (Jul 13, 2018)

The person is asking their friend who owns them. Hope to hear back soon. The guy asked for an offer but I dont now if he is aware of the value so I dont want to low ball. I asked for a ballpark on his end and we could go from there. Fingers are crossed. Anyone have a ballpark value of the RMS based off the 2 photos?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2018)

PM sent...


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> PM sent...



*wink*


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 13, 2018)

The girls RMS is definitely the money bike in that lot.

Just on parts alone I'm seeing 2500 + not counting the frame and tank.

Looks to be in excellent condition.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> PM sent...




Stop it Mike, you cant have all the girls bikes


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2018)

But, it's a girls bike!



I can't ride that!
That bike is for a little girl.


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> But, it's a girls bike!View attachment 838502
> I can't ride that!
> That bike is for a little girl.




I can't tell you how many times I've replayed this exact same scene in my head over the years.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 14, 2018)

I loved that movie when I was a kid. I remember seeing it at a drive in when it came out. Great cast, oh right, we're talking about bikes here. Good luck with your offer!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2018)

The end of that movie,(hook & ladder scene) was filmed right where the Cyclone Coaster monthly rides are held.
I think about it every time we ride by.
They sure don't make them like that anymore.
The Big W!
There's all this dough!


----------



## gkeep (Jul 14, 2018)

Dah big dubaya!

Hey, he kicked the bucket!
Hope I'm not breaking any rules but have to post this. Priceless but what I wouldn't give to walk into an old school service station like taht again and buy a cokecoke and candy bar form the machine. 



.


----------



## Barkeep (Jul 15, 2018)

Drool time! Struck a deal and bought them. Now working out shipping. Heres pics from today. Anyone in St. Louis able to help with picking up and taking to a shop for dissasembly and shipping? Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2018)

What badge is on the Supreme? Pic? V/r Shawn


----------



## Barkeep (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice haul!
Congratulations!


----------

